# Viking Fans....



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Let's just pretend for a moment. Let's say that by God's grace that we aquired Brett Favre at the beginning of this season. How many of you think that we would be 4-0 right now? Needless to say, our only problem is our QB. Well, kind of, Bernard hasn't been impresseive at all. Well, beside the point, if we had a QB do you guys think we would be a force to reckon with?

-Disgruntled Viking fan (don't worry, I'm used to it)


----------



## khehr (Apr 23, 2006)

if we had a defense that could stop somebody it would help very tough to score 30 + points a game unless u are playing the vikings


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I feel they would be at least 2-2. Probably would have beat the packers. They had the ball with about 2 minutes left and 65 yards to go to win. Tjack throws an interception where maybe a proven QB might have driven down and scored.
I really don't like the coaching either. poor play calling, penalties which shows lack of discipline and organization.
They need a good reciever, Bernard was notorious with the bears as a dropper. And better D backs. They would be better with just a good QB but doubt contenders.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah, I do think it would take more than a QB. This poor group of receivers doesn't even know what it's like to have a QB they can trust. And to make it tougher on them they now have to get used to someone different and only marginally better.

Also the fact that they stop the run well doesn't hold its value when all the other team has to do is throw it to get things done.

I'm also just counting the carries till AP goes on the IR. He's awesome to watch, and he breaks off some good runs. My worry is that sooner or later for as reckless as he goes about it, someone is going to land on one of those knees and mess it up. Once that happens those nifty little cuts to the outside will never be the same.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

If we had Brett Favre we would never lose a game. We'd go undefeated and still win the Super Bowl unlike the pats. With Favre ANYTHING is possible!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Plus, Madden would do all our games and he might actually live in MN to be close to Brett!!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)




----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't blame the receivers at all...they need someone calling routes that get them open...it doesn't seem to matter what coverage a defense is using...the coaching staff doesn't adjust or they outsmart themselves. Need some new freaking plays!!

I haven't ever really said anything bad about Childress to this point. I have always given him the benefit of the doubt...but it seems like he just won't budge and do what all the other teams in the NFL do...like running plays that work...its like he has this complex that he has to be different or something. Run plays that work with the personel that you have...not what you wish you had.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I believe Bevel is calling all the offensive plays this year.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Go Loins, yes Loins, not Lions, whup the queens for your first win!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Did the Tigers play the Twins today or what? :lol:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I would agree that the play calling is horrible. The receivers are ok at best, and the left tackle is worse than the play calling. Amazing that you can have an All Pro Defense with a D-2 college offense in the NFL. Favre would have helped, but not enough.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't know......in the game I saw yesterday I didn't see the coaches fumble 3 times,twice inside the red zone.They also didn't throw an interception or let their man through to block a field goal.Commit a holdiing penalty when you are down on the 3 yda line.....sure looked like it wasn't the play calling to me.......Pederson ran for over 112 yds and Ferotte threw for 257 yds.Minn. had 18 first downs to 8 for the Lions.

Looked like the coaches were calling the right plays to me.Maybe the players should get the blame for this one?????


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Dead on Ken although you gotta give ole' Gus more credit on his "296" passing yards. :wink:

You have to admit Chilly is a bit/way too conservative at times though and he was sure hearing about it big time yesterday by the sounds of it. I didn't understand not going for 2 after that Berrian touchdown either! :eyeroll:

If running it up the gut isn't working; switch it up for god's sake. That's one thing that's really going to take it's toll on AP down the stretch IMO. Injuries happen, but instance after instance like this is really taking your walks on pins and needles. 112 rushing yards is a good day, but the defenses are obviously cracking down on this game-plan and coincidentally they were about as hard-earned as you're going to see. :-?

How about including more plays of old like the one to the "Sauce" yesterday. :idea:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bandman.....paper says Ferotte had 257 yds passing.Either way......that's enough to win.As far as their recievers.......Berrian has been over 100 yds in back to back games.Of course 1 yesterday was for 86,but hey,they all count and isn't that what the idiot rubes have been yelling about?????open up the passing game.

You're right about going for 2.....his call didn't make much sense.A field goal gives you the win........whether it's 12-10 or 11-10.

As far as the "fire chilly" stuff goes......maybe those fans should just stay home next time so when they are laying on the couch and don't like the game.......they can turn the channel.

As Bud Grant said......."a win is a win.Who cares how you got it."


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

KEN W said:


> Bandman.....paper says Ferotte had 257 yds passing


That darned paper. :lol:

I agree, either stand behind or stand alone (although standing behind TJack hasn't gotten us anywhere, let alone the team). :lol: Oh well, things always have a knack of smoothing themselves out.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I guess having grown up with a football coach for a father and playing from the time I could walk till I stopped playing college ball definately doesn't make me a coach,and I don't claim to be one, but I think it does give me enough insight into the game to know the play calling is pretty terrible from time to time. A coach is supposed to put players in positions to make plays and win games. It is up to the players to make the plays, but some times the coaches aren't making the right calls, mostly on offense.

Ken, I definately agree with blaming the players. If they are professionals then they need to play like it.

You are giving way way too much credit to Berrian so far. He drops a lot of balls. Yea a few he catches go for TD's but you need to catch the easy ones too for that much money.



> Pederson ran for over 112 yds and Ferotte threw for 257 yds.Minn. had 18 first downs to 8 for the Lions.


I guess I would have to say BFD on this one. They played what is probably the worst team in the NFL, they should be expected to have much better stats than they did.

I am a die hard Vikings fan and have been since I started watching football. I just call it like I see it.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

OH SNAP!

Yeah, where's the Kleinsasser?

He's a friggen giant. Not only having a UND bias, but the fact that he can hold the ball, block and hit and run over people...I'd like to see a few more receptions for him.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

KEN W said:


> As far as the "fire chilly" stuff goes......maybe those fans should just stay home next time


Sounds like you'd have three fans at the next game!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

KEN W said:


> As far as the "fire chilly" stuff goes......maybe those fans should just stay home next time so when they are laying on the couch and don't like the game.......they can turn the channel.


I'll have to disagree Ken. The play calling and game management seems to be sub-par at best. Of course the players are the one's making the plays but I have to question the play calling. Can they be any more obvious?

They are flat out lucky to have won the last 2 games, and Detroit deserved the game on Sunday. The previous 4 games, teams flat out beat up the Lions. We can't seem to put together more than 1 drive a game. Tough break with a bogus fumble and pass interference call.

I like when the Vikings play good football - but lately it's boring and frustrating.

My .02


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

As much as I despise Chilly.....I will say that kicking the extra point was the right move at the time. If you think about it the vikes offense (mostly due to poor play calling) wasn't going to score more than 1 more time in the game. If they miss the 2-pt. try and the Lions happen to score a TD, the Vikes are down 9. In my book that looks like 2 scores, and I didn't see that occurring from what was happening on the field. I'll admit at the onset that I was pretty ****** that they weren't going for the 2 pt. try, but after thinking about it more in depth, I agree with the move. Result is a W and we are in a tie for the Division lead........lots of games left to right the ship.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

woodpecker said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > As far as the "fire chilly" stuff goes......maybe those fans should just stay home next time
> ...


That wouldn't be bad......1 more fan than the Broncos have at theirs. 

They could still call it a sellout and avoid the local blackout. :wink:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

KEN W said:


> That wouldn't be bad......1 more fan than the Broncos have at theirs.


As long as I get to be one of fans enjoying a Quality atmosphere!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The Broncs sure whip the Vikes in the cheer dept!!!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

laite319 said:


> The Broncs sure whip the Vikes in the cheer dept!!!!!


true dat!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

I see things like this and I forget my name!!


>


Vikings fans however see things like this and they're looking for a damn box of tissues!!



>


----------

